# Lever-y



## bakingjames (Nov 13, 2020)

https://i.ibb.co/wM6rV2d/6-E01117-D-A367-4-E21-AE7-B-82157-EFABF0-C.jpg

Here's me! Recent bout of upgraditis settled with a Weber HG-1 (got a great deal from the owner on a scratched factory second... at least, that's how I justify it). Accompanies my moderately-modded post-millennium Pavoni.

Had to align the burrs out of the box and put more than a kilo of rice through the grinder to pull a decent shot, and now it's excellent. It's hard to know just how much better it is than my old Mazzer Mini, but the salt of my sweat and the lightness of my wallet surely improves things. Only issue is the static. THAT STATIC. Blind tumbler and plastic static wiper is necessity.

The machines are not polished as they should be, apologies.

James


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Trying misting the beans a little - helps kill static.


----------



## bakingjames (Nov 13, 2020)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Trying misting the beans a little - helps kill static.


 I've tried this and found it only worked a little! Saw the revolutionary results people with OE Pharoses and previews LWs have posted, but it didn't do much for me. It's quite a bit better with darker roasts, for example I found a stark difference switching from quite light roasted, high altitude Ethiopian beans to darker beans more suited to espresso. But still, maybe I'm just not using enough water. Would love to not have to use the static wiper.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Having owned a hg1 i can say that the spray worked 99.9% of the time! I wonder whats changed on the newer generations?!


----------

